# A nice ride



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

We did a small 5 mile loop with a local club today for Mother's Day.

The trail started through some nice meadow and then worked up to a ridge top and a big lake.

Then we descended to the valley floor for a prepared feast that left all of us stuffed including the horses.

About 20 riders and the weather was great.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Very pretty place for a trail ride!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

MC, you have some of the most gorgeous country to ride on, everything is so green and lush. Looks like ya'll had one heck of a nice ride .


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

great pics. beautiful country as well!!


----------



## Shannon T (Oct 3, 2010)

very pretty what a great way to spend mothers day!


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like yall had a great mothers day. very pretty pictures & horses.
I love all the hills & moutains, you are very lucky to have all those fun places to ride, I live in Florida & its flat land over here lol!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wish I was there! I'd be the only weenie wearing a helmet, tho.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Marecare, did you walk or W/T or W/T/C?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

looks like a lovely place to ride. and how fun to ride with so many people!


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Marecare, did you walk or W/T or W/T/C?



The ride was at the walk with very brief moments of trotting.
There were some VERY beginning riders and we work really hard to keep it safe for them and make sure that the ride is successful.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm jealous... looks like lovely country to ride in.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Man, what a gorgeous place to ride.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

Well if it will help someone to get inspired to take a trail ride here are a couple mores pictures I took around our area.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Well now you're just rubbing salt in the wound, MC - haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

That looks so pretty! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Man, what gets me the most is all the green. We get a little bit of green in late spring (_if_ we get rain) and it lasts about 3 weeks before turning into burnt brown.


----------

